# Lay out Software for Decorative Roofing



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

I am looking for something that i am not sure really exists. Some of the higher end residential customers ask about the decorative shingle designs and recently we had one customer that wanted to put their name on the road facing roof of their barn (by using different colored shingles). 

Is there a software program or something that can do the layout of the shingles for us so I can both show the customer prior to starting and also so we have a real plan of exactly how many shingles and placement location for the crew to follow for different designs (or for lettering)?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

ReubenD said:


> I am looking for something that i am not sure really exists. Some of the higher end residential customers ask about the decorative shingle designs and recently we had one customer that wanted to put their name on the road facing roof of their barn (by using different colored shingles).
> 
> Is there a software program or something that can do the layout of the shingles for us so I can both show the customer prior to starting and also so we have a real plan of exactly how many shingles and placement location for the crew to follow for different designs (or for lettering)?


Google "sketchup" maybe, if you do find something let us know!:thumbup:


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

I have tried a couple programs similar to sketchup - but that way is just a graphing program really. Likely that is the best I will be able to find though. Would be nice if I could just put in the size of shingle, dimensions of roof , and then "play" with it and different options. Would not be a big demand I am sure , but could be a very profitable niche and something easy to get a name for doing. 

Maybe will call the outreach center over at Cornell University and see if some young computer genius wants to write a program to do that. (Then I can sell the program and stop doing roofing estimates? lol )

I f i do happen to find one will be sure to post it though. There are some for interior tiling. Maybe one of those my convert over well enough.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Great idea on converting a tiling layout program!


----------

